# audio from PC to Stereo help



## corerat (Mar 16, 2006)

Is their a simple device to stream audio from my PC to my small portable boombox? My PC doesn't have bluetooth and I would need to stream ALL audio not just a play list, for instance audio from a video or the audio form internet flash videos, ect... Thanks for your help.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Only way I can think of is with a stereo minijack cable, like you use with headphones. One end in the audio output on your PC's mobo/soundcard (or easier yet, the headphone jack on the front) and the other end into the boombox input... assuming it has one.


----------



## corerat (Mar 16, 2006)

That works, but how about without the wire


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

You could just forget the boombox and get a set of wireless speakers. You would hook the transmitter that comes with them to the PC audio output and then put the speakers with their wireless reciever wherever. Look for wireless amplified speakers at the usual electronics websites and retailers like Worst Buy.

The speakers' wireless receiver might also work to give an input to the boombox but I'm not sure. You might be able to get just the transmitter and receiver w/o buying the speakers. Might be worth looking into if you really want to use the boombox.


----------

